# Chessies Hate Water :)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

This is "Chief", a pup I kept from my last litter. He's 10 weeks old in these photos.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pics.

It reminds me of the first time my puppy was around a garden hose. Biting at the water.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Are you training him to hunt sheds too................LOL


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

nice looking pup!!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh ya, I'm training him to find sheds.... And he still is in love with water. Here's Chief this summer...










Here he is at about 4.5 months old...



















And here he is today.... He's 6 months old in these photos.. He's coming along beautifully. I just love this guy. He just loves people and other dogs, would rather swim and retrieve than eat, and is very bright. He's everything a person would want in a Chessie (or any other breed).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

:withstupid:

WTH!!!


----------

